# Scottish Folds?



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

One of my favourite cat breeds, if I ever got a pedigree I'd get a Scottish fold, obviously with the health problems with their ears I'd probably find one with unfolded eared kittens.
However where have all the breeders in the UK gone? 
They are very popular in Asia and America but it's like they've disappeared from the land they originated from.
What happened to this lovely breed? I know there are only a couple of breed governing bodies that still accept them as a breed because of the health issues that come with the breed. Would I have to get one from abroad if I did get a fold?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I know they are supposed to be a no-no, but I can't help but go awwww! when I see a pic: they have the cutest little faces :001_wub:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Why not just get a nice healthy BSH?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Why not just get a nice healthy BSH?


I don't know much about either breeds  but from looking at photos, I can't see a difference between an unfolded Scottish fold or a bsh! Do they have the same temperament Jo?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I know most people don't see the difference, but I do prefer the look of Scottish folds, especially their large eyes and chunky bodies (I know BSH can have these characteristics too). Plus I love the fold's breed personality, suits me to a T, affectionate, calm, hardy - to be fair it's pretty much what my cats are now just in a fold's body 
I've come to accept the fact I probably will never have one, the OH is a Maine coon and Norwegian forest cat lover anyway, I love them too and they're more common in the UK so I think it'd be easier for us to get one of those breeds.
Just wanted to know what happened to the little cuties


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

If you're interested i know a breeder, he's in Scotland though so might be a bit far?

Have to agree with what's been said though, they are rare for a reason, they're not known to be a healthy breed. You still cannot show them in a gccf show.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

alisondalziel said:


> If you're interested i know a breeder, he's in Scotland though so might be a bit far?
> 
> Have to agree with what's been said though, they are rare for a reason, they're not known to be a healthy breed. You still cannot show them in a gccf show.


I am interested  but more for the future, because we're moving in the summer, then hopefully getting a lab at the end of the year - we must be mad.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Shall pm...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I know a breeder in surrey pm me if you want details shes a judge too.

Personally they dont do it for me and i agree they they do look very british.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

i actually dont like the look of this breeed, looks unnatural IMO


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> i actually dont like the look of this breeed, looks unnatural IMO


Why encourage a mutation, that's what I think


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I know a breeder in surrey pm me if you want details shes a judge too.
> 
> Personally they dont do it for me and i agree they they do look very british.


I think we are thinking the same lady....

I don't know much about the breed, I would be very concerned regarding health however the nature of the one I met was lovely. Preference would be a well researched BSH, and of course Selkirk!!!


----------

